# Kansas Medical Marijuana?



## Diversified (Feb 18, 2010)

Kansas House Bill *HB2610* A Call To Action

The state of Kansas is considering legalizing medical marijuana. It is definately an uphill battle.

Currently, Chairwoman Rep. Landwehr of the Health and Human Services Committee has stated she will try to give the Medical Marijuana Bill a hearing after the Feb. 20th turnaround without a specified date. And she also stated that she will not work on the bill despite the hearing.

So, without knowing whether or not we would have a opportunity to have a hearing,  a supportive group from different parts of Kansas has decided to meet. You are welcome to attend and provide suggestions. Or, if you can't make it and would like to be included, please email me or give me a call. 

In the meantime, I will try to keep you up-to-date on the status of the bill.

Chairwoman Rep. Landwehr's email is [email protected]

Let her know how you feel about legalizing medical marijuana


----------



## Diversified (Mar 12, 2010)

An email I got today:


I am excited to finally share with you some positive news regarding the Medical Marijuana Act Bill HB2610. This week on the front page of the USA Today there was an article regarding State Actions on Legalizing Marijuana and they mentioned Kansas with a brief quote from me. Also, yesterday evening, the Kansas Health and Human Services Committee Chairwoman Brenda Landwehr scheduled an *Informational presentation on medicinal marijuana for Wednesday, March 17th at 1:30 pm in room 784 at the Docking Building. *

As you may know, for weeks now, many of us have emailed and called our legislators and senators asking for a hearing on the bill. Please note that this is not an official hearing. It will not result in any votes from the committee to pass the bill on to the House floor for a debate.  It is merely a beginning and a presentation to inform the Kansas Health and Human Services Committee as to why we need the Medical Marijuana Act in Kansas. 

This presentation will be a great opportunity for us to raise the awareness of medical marijuana and to hopefully enlighten and educate some of our legislative leaders in regards to the unlimited benefits of medical marijuana in Kansas. Currently, we have several speakers lined-up to speak on different topics that relate to medical marijuana. However, if you are interested in speaking, or know of someone who would like to speak, please email me or give me a call at 316.768.0615. Your testimony will need to be in written format and submitted 24 hours in advance. 

*We would really like to pack the room on Wednesday, March 17th*! So, if you are available please come out and support us. For your information, Ive attached a copy of the Medical Marijuana Act Bill HB2610, the fiscal note, and a copy of the USA Today article. If you have any questions or suggestions, please contact me. 
[FONT=garamond, new york, times, serif]*Rep. Gail Finney*[/FONT]
Kansas 84th House District
1754 N. Madison Ave.
Wichita, KS 67214
www.gailfinney.com
[email protected] 
316.768.0615


----------



## greenguy (Mar 12, 2010)

This is GREAT!!!

I am originally from Kansas! Please keep us posted!


----------

